# What saddle to buy



## rocknrollbarbie (Dec 12, 2005)

Im wondering what kind of saddles you ladies are using. (For cross country mtbiking) Im going to be getting a new one and wanted some imput from some other females. Do any of you have women's specific? Im going for lightest weight possible, but I also want something that fits me well. Any imput?


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

there's no one good answer for this; it's really about what works for YOU. 
that being said, there've been a lot of good threads on this before, and I am sure I posted what worked for me: I got my sit bones measured by the Specailized ass-o-meter, and bought a unisex avatar gel saddle based on my sit bone width. It supports my skeleton, not my soft bits.

https://www.specialized.com/bc/SBCEqProduct.jsp?spid=13745


----------



## snow bunny (Jan 14, 2006)

rocknrollbarbie said:


> Im wondering what kind of saddles you ladies are using. (For cross country mtbiking) Im going to be getting a new one and wanted some imput from some other females. Do any of you have women's specific? Im going for lightest weight possible, but I also want something that fits me well. Any imput?


For a light WS saddle you might look at Terry. http://www.terrybicycles.com/product.html?c=Saddles&sc=Women's+Performance

Or Selle Italia Ldy Gel Flow - light saddle for a WS but a tad too wide for me in the middle.

Whatever you do, go off-hours to the shop and get them to let you try them.


----------



## pinkdirt (Jun 28, 2005)

*Terrry Butterfly*

I have always used the Terry Women's butterfly saddle with the titanium rails on all my bikes...IMO that is one amazing saddle no matter how long the ride.
See if you can test them before you buy, many shops have that as a nice little added bonus these days.


----------



## LadyDi (Apr 17, 2005)

Terry Butterfly ti gel is a FANTASTIC saddle, light & comfy. Available on-line & occasionally (rarely) in stores.


----------



## aword4you (Jul 25, 2005)

I was using the Specialized Men's BG Mountain Pro saddle (something like that) but kept being uncomfortable on it. I got a WTB Speed She Comp for like $20 at Performance around the holidays and I love it. We had a regular Speed saddle lying around, so put that on my fully rigid singlespeed, and after riding 7 miles at Gooseberry Mesa (my first ever ride on a SS, much less a rigid!) I had no discomfort whatsoever. Rode another 10.5 miles on my FS before the day was out


----------



## mahgnillig (Mar 12, 2004)

I second formica's suggestion. Go to your local Specialized dealer and get your sit bones measured first, then choose a saddle that fits that measurement. I have the same saddle as the one in the picture... Specialized Avatar.

- Jen.


----------



## Lucky (Jan 12, 2004)

LadyDi said:


> Terry Butterfly ti gel is a FANTASTIC saddle, light & comfy. Available on-line & occasionally (rarely) in stores.


I tried the Butterfly and found it to be nice, but too wide for me. I now use the men's model, the Fly, on 4 bikes. Works well for me for XC and road rides up to 100 miles. But, like others have said, saddles are a personal fit issue. The Specialized tush measurement system may be the first system to approach saddle fit as more than a hit-and-miss proposition. It's worth a try.

Kathy :^)


----------



## AZtortoise (Jan 12, 2004)

I like the Serfas mens DD Vado. Light and no wide wings at the back hindering rearward movements on steep DH's. Good on long seated climbs, too.

Rita


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

AZtortoise said:


> I like the Serfas mens DD Vado. Light and no wide wings at the back hindering rearward movements on steep DH's. Good on long seated climbs, too.
> 
> Rita


i like the Serfas as well. but the older version of the women's DD Pro - the Arc DD Pro women's version. you can sometimes still find them on ebay.

rt


----------



## maokelan18 (Nov 13, 2004)

*Serfas RX is the best money can buy*

I bought a Serfas RX women's saddle years ago and it has finally worn out, I jut found on Amazon [random] that they still sell it for the same price [$45]. 
called Serfas Womens Rx Saddle Rx-922 
description:
New design for 2005  New RX Technology assists in eliminating pressure in soft tissue areas  Designed to reduce cycling related genital numbness and discomfort  Infinite Comfort System. Two diametrically different padding densities create the ultimate in comfort  New Dual Density base technology allows base to flex in critical areas Wt. 16 oz Size: 9.75 x 6.75 RX-922V Water proof microfiber

its super comfy, and at 454 g its a bit of a honker but worth it for me! the whole in the middle really is what makes it comfy. try it.


----------



## chuky (Apr 3, 2005)

*I ride the Aliante, the Ldy SLK and used to love Flites.*

You will probably hate all of them, honestly.

Girl, get out there and try some saddles yourself - asking people what saddle they ride is a bit like asking them which jeans they like. You know you are still going to have to try on 8 pair and still might not find what you are looking for.

The face isn't the only unique thing on the human body.

Cheers,
C


----------



## snowangel (Jun 6, 2006)

I hated all saddles and figured I was stuck with pain and suffering for the rest of my biking days....that is until I demo'd a Specialized Jett.....LOVE IT. I rode it around the parking lot and up and down the street and I knew it was going to change my ride. The Jett is the womens specific version of the Avatar, and i would recommend the sizing tool...I've put 200 miles on that saddle in the last two weeks with nary a sore spot. Ask your local bike shop what their policy is on Demo-ing, as this is really the only way you will find 'the one'.


----------



## oldpro (Mar 2, 2005)

Hey RRB! I love my Fizik Aliante. It's great for long hours. If you'd like to demo mine, call me and I'll drop it by your place or bring it to Camelsback.


----------



## hrw115 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Road bike saddle on a moutain bike?*

Hello Ladies,

I was going to create a new post - but decided to just add my question to the bottom of this one as it is sort of a related question.

Last fall I treated myself a new custom built FS Santa-Cruz Blur XC. Having not ridden a bike in a long time - I went through *tons* of saddles trying to find something that would fit my "girlish figure" and basically allow me to ride for more than 10 minutes without having to cross my eyes in pain. I finally settled on the Fizik Vitesse - which I believe is a type of unisex saddle - and more specifically - it is currently listed as a road saddle on Fizik's website.

Though I ride quite a few fire roads - I also am learning to cover rocky single tracks and other more technical areas here in Rothrock State Forest, PA. In the process of riding over rougher terrain - my saddle has started making very unnerving squeeking sounds. (Mind you - the squeeking sounds are loud enough that my friend can hear when we ride - and I am a decently light rider at 5'8", 135lbs.) The saddle is designed to be flexible - but I am beginning to worry that perhaps I have chosen a saddle that is perhaps not appropriate for the type of riding I am doing. More specifically - is it simply only a matter of time before it breaks on me while I am riding? : /

Would anyone happen to be familiar with this saddle - or know if I have chosen a saddle that is perhaps inappropriate for my riding style? I am curious if there is a structural difference between road saddles and mountain bike saddles?


----------



## chuky (Apr 3, 2005)

*not much difference until you get to very specialized products*

There isn't much difference between "road" and "ATB" saddles in terms of strength. Almost all of them are made in the same few factories with the same processes. You may find that an ATB-specific saddle is made from a heavy-duty material to prevent tearing, or that it has a bit more padding around the edges to help prevent the saddle from hitting you in the legs and hurting when you are maneuvering around techy stuff. There are some very heavy duty products made for DH/freeride, but most people don't require these for their riding.

Have you pulled the saddle off of the bike and carefully cleaned the rails and the seat clamp? This is usually the source of ticks and squeaks from the saddle area. If you do this and it still makes noise, take the saddle off and try another one to be sure the noise is actually coming from your saddle. Bike noise travels, and those noises that you are sure come from your bottom bracket could actually be coming from your front hub...

If it is your saddle that makes the noise, perhaps you do have a saddle problem, but this isn't due to there being specific differences between ATB (XC) and road products.

Cheers,
C


----------



## hrw115 (Jul 21, 2006)

Thanks much for your response. 

I have recently readjusted my bike seat (due to the noise issue) - and thus don't think that there is any dirt in the seatpost attachment area - or that the noise is coming from the fact that the seat might have been loose. I had my significant other tighten the seat in - and now I will probably need a pneumatic impact wrench to remove it myself! I think the sound is coming from the plastic underpart of the seat - specifically the plastic that the leather and padding of the seat attaches to - and it seems to happen as my weight causes the seat to flex. 

While the noise is still there after my futzing with it - I will keep riding the seat for a while and hope nothing strange or unfortunate happens. Admittedly I am not quite in the mood to go spend another $100 on a different Fizik saddle - so I am just hoping I can get by for a bit.  

Thanks for the help!


----------

